# Sun visor on drive side won't stay in place



## scottjmcdonald (Jan 5, 2011)

My sun visor on my driver side won't stay 'locked' in position when flip it up and place it back in the clip on the right. It immediately falls back down and hinders my view. The passenger side has no problem staying in place. Am I due for a replacement visor is there something I can do?


----------

